# Reverse polarity in DDM hid kit fog lights



## wysocki396 (Oct 6, 2011)

i heard its a quick fix.... so how do you do it? i have a set of 35w 6000 k coming in, i liked my other 6000k kit i got from them it works like a charm.:seeya


----------

